# DO NOT buy a ti-book



## alligatorTim (Feb 12, 2003)

i'm so frustrated right now i could throw this useless hunk of metal in a dumpster. the laptops work great, but the stupid AC adapters (kind of a necesity for a laptop) are pieces of crap, and obviously apple has no intention of fixing the problem. i have broken two of these things now, and both of them broke in exactly the same place. and you can't just go out and buy a new one .. oh no. that would be too easy. you HAVE to order these things from apple because when (if) stores get these things in stock they sell out in a matter of days, and then apple takes 2 months to refill the store's order. oh yeah did i mention they're 79$ each???


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 12, 2003)

Mods: Troll!!!!

Yeah, and how did he break the adaptor? He doesn't tell us, does he? Noooooo, just that he has done it _twice!_
Well, most of us learn from our first mistake, making it twice is just stupid.
Oh, and where/how did you break it? By pulling it out by the cord?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

Calm, dlloyd... 

alligatorTim, how did the adaptors broke? Where do you use them? Where, when, how did they broke? When did you get your TiBook?


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 12, 2003)

Just responding in kind.
But really, assuming I have the same adaptor (I think I do), then I don't see how he could have broken TWO. Mine seems very sturdy.


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2003)

I also wonder how you break those... I personally only have the round one, which I think is a great adapter, but I have the white brick for my iPod, and my favourite ex-girlfriend has an iBook with that brick. It's great. And to break it, I guess you have to jump up and down on it from seriously strange angles. Or, as has been suggested, pull it out of the plug by the cord, which is ... dumb.

Yet, I have to agree that the adapters are too expensive. They should be cheaper. Apple has made sure they only apply ONE series of AC-adapters for all their 'books, so production cost can't be that high. Yes, they need to make money, but 39 or 49 USD are enough for this.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

Hm, I've got just those two bricks (ibook-European and ipod-US) which I can't figure how to break them ..


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 12, 2003)

In AlligatorTim's defense, my sister recently had to replace her AC adapter.  Luckily her's was still covered under her warranty.  She said her's had problems with the plug that went into the computer.  

Also, I was in the local CompUSA store the other day talking with the Apple rep there.  While I was there two people came in wanting to get replacement AC adapters.  According to the Apple rep, "evidentally the power adapters don't last very long."  Like AlligatorTim said, they can't keep the things in stock.  He even called two other local stores to ask if they had them, but none did.  

Apple definitely has a problem with them, just as they did with the previous disc shaped adapters.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 12, 2003)

My mother fried two "yo-yo" AC adapters on her previous blueberry iBook. My dad and I are baffled as to how she did it. *shrugs* My dad and I are always extremely careful with things, but my mother puts things through "normal" use. Go fig


----------



## Gnomo (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had a problem with my hockey puck of a power adapter.  The little pin that goes into the computer came off inside the computer.  I took it to the Apple Store and they said that it was a "known issue" but they were nice enough to replace the ac adapter and the dc in board on my iBook free of charge.  They even repaired some things on my iBook that I didn't ask them too and were probably my fault, but didn't charge me a dime.  

< sarcasm>Lets see Dell match that kind of service and support. < /sarcasm>


----------



## Arden (Feb 13, 2003)

Makes me glad I don't have a laptop...

Oh wait, I've still got that 190 that is a bitch to charge.....

But that doesn't really count.


----------



## Cat (Feb 13, 2003)

My YoYo adapter broke too, that is the powercord inside broke. In the YoYo's the wire doesn't go straight into the plug, but at an angle. just outside the harder plastic part of the plug, the torsion broke the cable after a bit more than 1 year and I had to buy a whole new adapter ... no AppleCare, only 1 year warranty ... sigh ...


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 13, 2003)

the only way i found to break one of those is to bend the metal part that connects to the laptop/iPod


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 14, 2003)

thats how i broke mine for my iBook.  and i tried a whole bunch
of stores including two Apple stores nearby where I live and
they didnt have it.  I had to get a 3rd party unit which works
but doesnt have the cute light indicator


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dtmdoc _
> *I had to get a 3rd party unit which works
> but doesnt have the cute light indicator *


wow i bet it was cheeper! $80 is outragious... i know...


----------



## MikeXpop (Feb 20, 2003)

the part where it connects into the wall is fine. the part where it connects to the book is the problem.

My friend and I both have had problems with the cord. It's cheap (but expensive!) and stupid. The little protector thing cracked and now it's getting really exposed. There's a part of the cord that's no longer protected by anything. It's pure wires. Plus my electrical tape is coming off. I really hope Apple does fix this soon with a DECENT POWER CORD


----------



## Juxel (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been having problems with the indicator light as of late.  The power works just fine, but the light will flicker or change from green to amber when it's fully charged.  It always says that it's plugged in and there are no problems, but the stupid thing keeps blinking and it is very annoying.

-Juxel


----------

